# Moving to the US - many questions!



## atomsound (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi
I'm possibly moving to the US, to San Francisco. Currently at the 3rd interview stage, and will shortly be flown out there for a face to face, so it's looking quite serious now!  . I've been researching a fair bit, but still have many questions:

1. I want to bring my long-term partner with me. We have been living together for 6 years, but are not married. It seems that the easiest thing to do would be to marry, so she can enter the US on an H-4, but neither of us are hugely keen on marriage! How much hassle is it to enter the US as a co-habiting partner on a B2?
2. If we get married, and she enters the US on an H-4 she will be unable to work. This is not something she is too keen on. How easy is it to apply for a work permit? Any idea how long it would take, or if this is feasible at all?
3. I bank with a subsidiary of HSBC (first direct), who have an international account, which I could get set up before I enter the states, so I would have a bank account all ready when I arrive - is this a good idea, or should I just apply for an account with a US bank.
4. How feasible is it to live in SF without a car? I currently ride my bike to work, and quite enjoy it, but I tend to do food shopping with the car - how good is internet grocery shopping in the US? Will I find it limiting not owning a car?
5. How much of an issue is the lack of credit history when finding an apartment to rent?

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, she will either have to be "keen on" not working on a B2, leaving the US on a regular basis and hoping to be admitted upon her returns unless she wants to not work and be able to stay for the duration of your visa. Unless she has the appropriate visa through you she needs to find her own employer to sponsor her visa. Read up on visa stickies at the beginning of the forum.
No US credit history will mean higher deposits for rent/utilities/phone/... potentially higher rent and higher interest rates.
Internet grocery shopping is in its infancy in the US. Unless you want to live your life within your bicycling range you will need a vehicle which needs insurance and both of you will need drivers licenses. Depending your your line of work It might not be appropriate to small somewhat ripe all day after a trip trough the hills of SF in the morning. Americans are a bit funny about body odor. Develish cycle, isn't it?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

You do NOT need a vehicle in San Francisco. I lived many years in the San Francisco Bay area. All the major supermarket chains have on-line grocery shopping. There is excellent public transportation in San Francisco and lots of neighborhood stores. San Francisco is a very compact city. The only problem with biking are the hills but that depends on what part of the city you live in.

San Francisco is a great city and I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## atomsound (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for your (slightly conflicting) replies 

@twostep
So, just to confirm what you said, a 'B' type visa can only be renewed/extended by leaving the US?

It sounds like getting married is the simplest option, which means my partner will be on an H4, and unable to work. In order to allow her to work, it seems like we need to apply for an EAD. 

There's a lot of beuracratic and complex info about EADs on the internet - I can't find a straight answer to this question: Can someone on an H4 apply for an EAD? How long does it take to come through?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

atomsound said:


> Thanks for your (slightly conflicting) replies
> 
> @twostep
> So, just to confirm what you said, a 'B' type visa can only be renewed/extended by leaving the US?
> ...



Read up on B2. It has a shelf life of 10 years but entry can only be granted up to 180 days at a time. Yes there is a potential in country extension but it is for emergencies. She has to leave and re-enter thus raising red flags at POE.

Let me double check on H4/EAD.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you currently live together at home then she an apply for a co-habitating partner B2
B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, I live in San Francisco, and like you when I moved from the UK I looked into the HSBC International bank account. Personally, I would not bother with it. They charge high fees, and it will probably be a lot more hassle than walking into your local bank and setting up a new account. Find out who your new employer banks with, and take your first paycheck along to them to open your account with. Banking is very much a personal service in the US and they will probably assign you a relationship manager to help with questions. If you also get them to set up a secured credit card, you can start to build your credit history.

Safeway.com do grocery deliveries, and it is perfect for San Francisco as wherever you live will probably have steps.

Regarding the lack of credit history for apartment renting, my advice would be to get a UK credit report from Experian or Equifax just before you leave, make sure you take along your current mortgage statement (or rent receipts) showing up to date payments and your recent bank statements from UK. I sent our US landlord a link to our home in the UK, so they could see it was neat and tidy. A personal letter about your circumstances also goes a long way.

Good luck with the interview!


----------

